
Who’s afraid of sugar? - ALee
https://theoutline.com/post/2418/who-s-afraid-of-sugar
======
maxharris
All that and no answer to Dr. Robert Lustig, an endocrinologist at UCSF? Not
even a mention?

Sorry, but it's hard to take an article seriously that does not even engage in
the actual facts or debate.

Here's "Sugar: The Bitter Truth," Lustig's breakthrough talk that changed the
world:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM)

~~~
teslabox
Maybe you know why sugar is demonized, but starch gets a pass? Is starch not
chains of glucose? Calorie for calorie, is white bread not actually twice as
fattening as an caloric equivalent amount of sugar?

